

GoInstant - Build awesome real-time, multi-user applications - rrhoover
http://goinstant.com/

======
jmacd
Thanks for posting this, I did post a link a bit earlier where a few people
have been asking questions
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6058275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6058275)

